# 07/08/08 pcb report



## Jeff the Asian dude (Jul 6, 2008)

went to the pier on tuesday.....hardtail frenzy.....people catching kings but bite was not good for the good ones...baby kings all around......got serious sunburn....rest for the weekend

pic: the kid with a baby king......he caught 12 of them while i was there....they are all released


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

looks more like a spanish than a juve king, good job getting the kids out there and having fun


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch, I know the kids enjoyed it but what he has there looks like a Spanish.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

yeppers that there looks spanish...don't matter though, fun to catch and he threw them back you said:bowdown


----------



## Jeff the Asian dude (Jul 6, 2008)

well......i chatted with the kid and his mother about the way to differentiate spanish andbaby king....they said something about something straight fin or groove on body....they said it was a baby king.......anybody know how to differentiate a spanish and baby king? please teach me...thanks


----------



## troutslayer31 (Jun 10, 2008)

A king mackerel's lateral line drops.





 I don't know if this pic will work



A spanish mackerel's lateral line stays straight with a little bit of a wave to it.


----------



## Jeff the Asian dude (Jul 6, 2008)

got it man.......thank you!


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Jeff the Asian dude (7/9/2008)*went to the pier on tuesday.....hardtail frenzy.....people catching kings but bite was not good for the good ones...baby kings all around......got serious sunburn....rest for the weekend
> 
> pic: the kid with a baby king......he caught 12 of them while i was there....they are all released


That was my son and he ended up catching 25!! They were all dinks (hard drop in every lateral line-including the one in the pic) and they were all released. From what I could tell, they all survived but two or three. He caught all of them with gotchas!!! Yeah, he went through 10 gotchas in the process. His largest was 23" - just under!!!!

We'll be back out on Sunday. He want's to fish for the big ones this time!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

easiest way to tell the difference, check the dorsal fin.... if it is DARK BLACK, it is a spanish.... if it is grey, it's a king... you can often tell this when the fish is in the water...


----------



## MillerLicous (Jul 15, 2008)

:Yeah i was out there yesterday and i really thought they were spanish and they kept throwing them back saying they were kings thanks for the clearing up on that.....


----------

